# Dish-drying rack in kitchen sink



## wolfv (Sep 7, 2015)

My mom has a double sink in her home kitchen.
The right sink contains a dish-drying rack like this:








She uses the left sink for a washing and the right sink for drying.
Of course, washing dirty dishes on the left splatters the clean dishes on the right.
And every time she reaches for the faucet, water drips from her hand onto the clean dishes.
Is that sanitary?
Would a health inspector allow that in a commercial kitchen?

Apparently, this setup is quite common:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...ws-wiz-img.......0j0i5i30.qDw1d7cpIdQ#imgrc=_

I am concerned because she cooks for her 87 year-old boyfriend and he often gets diarrhea and stomach aches.

Thank you.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

The requirements for manual dish washing in a commercial kitchen is not something that you would normally do at home. But there are things that many people don't realize about dish washing. I agree with you that that drying rack should be elsewhere, away from where the drying dishes can get splashed or re-soiled. It is good that they air dry rather than dried with a towel. The thing that concerns me the most is that dish rag. It doesn't take long for it to become contaminated with all kinds of nasty stuff. Change it frequently and every two or so days soak it in a bleach solution. Probably a good idea to fill each compartment up with hot water (I like to have my hot water at 140deg), add maybe half a cup of bleach to each compartment and throw your dish rags in. Let them soak for 15 minutes or so. This way you get your sink sanitized as well as your rags.

People often have a lot of misconceptions about food prep and handling that can cause the symptoms you describe. Some of the things I see all the time are improper handling (and cleanup afterwards) of meats like raw chicken (chicken is particularly nasty) and cross contamination of anything it comes in contact with. Then there is improper thawing of frozen items. Always thaw in the refrigerator, NEVER out on the countertop. Not maintaining proper food temperatures- understand the 140 to 40 deg F danger zone and how long you have to get your food temperature out of it.

Become familiar with food safety. Lots of good information out there, this is one source I just found- http://www.fightbac.org/food-safety...MIo4WDs7jf3QIVjIzICh3fUQiEEAAYASAAEgLD8vD_BwE


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi wolfv,

Besides all the food safety information available, there may be another cause of this issue.

Here's some info from a health inspector "If a person gets intestinal distress _less than an hour_ after eating, unrinsed soap is a more likely cause of diarrhea. 2oz of liquid, household, dish soap in 200 gallons of water would cause diarrhea if ingested. For food poisoning, it would normally take hours longer." A large number of people presented with intestinal distress and soap was found to be the culprit. "How fast" was the tip-off for the situation I observed. Improper rinsing...

Peoples sensitivity to ingested items varies. I don't have a sensitivity to MSG, but some react very poorly to MSG. Soap is something I never, ever want to serve, so I pay close attention to that aspect of sanitation.

Good luck changing anything your mom has been doing all her life!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

sgmchef said:


> Good luck changing anything your mom has been doing all her life!


I didn't want to mention that. :frown:


----------



## wolfv (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you for your advice.

I can not prove it's unsanitary, so the drying rack stays in the sink.
She does most of the things in http://www.fightbac.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/PFSE-7696-Fact-Sheets-Clean_FINAL.pdf


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

How about the dish rag? 
I know it's disgusting, but another thing comes to mind. I won't let my mother-in-law touch food (unless it's for her) because she insists on having long finger nails and at her age she is frequently in the bathroom. There is no way that even proper hand washing is going to get what's under those nails. This is the reason food handlers are required to have trimmed finger nails and of course wear gloves when required. Many places also provide scrub brushes at hand wash stations.


----------



## Chef_Graham (Oct 7, 2018)

I hate those things. My girlfriend has one. My belief is, wash the dish in left sink, rinse clean in right sink, hand dry on counter and stack them upside down ontop of a towel til I have a enough to put away. But I worked a dish pit for a year so i guess my cleaning standards with dishes is a lot more... strict then most people. This is why I cannot not even look at most people's kitchens. I go insane seeing the little details that would not fly in a commercial kitchen.


----------



## Chef_Graham (Oct 7, 2018)

Also, not to be rude.... but if he's 87, and getting those symptoms... it's probably what she's cooking not how she's cleaning. Older you get, the more your body gets pissed off with heavier foods.


----------

